# Chucks And More..,,



## MDSpencer (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## kd4gij (Apr 23, 2016)

Ok you win. You are the chuck king.


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice collection.


----------



## hman (Apr 24, 2016)

Are these a recent acquisition?  
... and if you have any extras and are thinking of chucking them, be sure to list them in the Classifieds!


----------



## MDSpencer (Apr 24, 2016)

Nope, not mine.. They are at the North American model engineering show.. Last day at the Yack arena


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 24, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> Ok you win. You are the chuck king.



Oh, you haven't seen my collection yet...


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 24, 2016)

20 bucks and i'll take them.


----------



## MDSpencer (Apr 24, 2016)

I went to an auction some years back and a pallet of Cushman chucks sold for $75 to 100 dollars a piece.


----------



## MDSpencer (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## MDSpencer (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## dlane (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 28, 2016)

Not a six jaw in the pile. I love my six jaw chuck almost as much as 5 c collets.


----------



## shott8283 (Apr 28, 2016)

MDSpencer said:


> Nope, not mine.. They are at the North American model engineering show.. Last day at the Yack arena



does this show ever come to the NY area? or a similar type of show?


----------



## MDSpencer (Apr 29, 2016)

Their is one that comes to Pennsylvania     .. Also, grab a copy of home. Shop machinist


----------



## MDSpencer (Apr 29, 2016)




----------

